# Near Accident: M3 saves my life!



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

I have to share this story with my other M3 owners....its a lifesaver. I was driving down a two way road, such as one with a double yellow line and one lane for each way. 

SCENARIO. 

1. Driving 40mph to 50mph on Route 120, I have right of way.

2. Jeep Cherokee on my rear, taggin me pretty damn close, another idiot, nearly kissing my butt, yes I was trying to slow down....when he came up pretty close, but then.

3. Coming to an intersection T with a BMW 7 series, the whale one, at the T intersection , and this idiot is getting ready to enter route 120, he is at a full stop.

4. I give the Dark 7 series Whale driver a BLINK with my high beams, advising the bonehead im coming so DONT enter 120. 

5. The idiot in the 7 enters Route 120 when Im 12 feet near the intersection and near his whale at around 45mph or so!!!..damn it...NEARLY CRASHING..i thought i was going to HIT!!!

6. On the left lane is another 3 on coming cars.

7. ALL IN ONE SECOND, I evade the 7, scrrrreeeech my tires by banking left into the oncoming traffic, HOLY GOLLY BATMAN!!!and am nearly 6 feet away from the oncoming car on the left lane, then I turn right, SCRRRREECHING my tires with DSC ON!!!...back into the right lane.....

8. I look behind me and evaluated...and say..DID I JUST DO THAT!..or did this M3 just save my puny life and loads of cash!

If I did that little stunt with my honda accord...I would be in the hospital with a multiple car accident...on my lap. 

That idiot in the whale really needs to go back to driving school


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Riuster said:


> I give the Dark 7 series Whale driver a BLINK with my high beams, advising the bonehead im coming so DONT enter 120.


Maybe he got confused by your flashing high beams? :dunno:

I wonder how many people would know that your high beam flash was meant to tell them to stay and not enter. Some might perceive it as a signal that it's okay for them to go.

I generally only flash situations such as when a car is entering the highway in front of me or changing lanes just ahead of me; I flash to tell them it's okay to merge or move ahead of me. I would never flash if I didn't intend to give them the room to merge or enter.

Alex


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Ahhhh. Doesn't flashing your highs mean "go right ahead"? That's what it means in MA, and I thought it was a dual use (can I pass OR go right ahead - signal). :dunno:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Maybe he got confused by your flashing high beams? :dunno:
> 
> I wonder how many people would know that your high beam flash was meant to tell them to stay and not enter. Some might perceive it as a signal that it's okay for them to go.
> 
> ...


Really?...so if you are on the fast lane, Lane 3 on the highway...and there is a slow moving car, dont you flash your high beamers like multiple times...it means get out of the way, to me it means..get out of my way..but anyway....I was 12 feet coming down...on the route, and I had right of way....the Whale driver was obviously negligent and didnt see oncoming cars to his left and right.

the Blinkers is a universal signal, they do it in europe and in asia, as I drove there, it means get the HELL out of my way!!! and especially europeans are nasty if you are slow in the fast lane, they get all emotional.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

LarryN said:


> Ahhhh. Doesn't flashing your highs mean "go right ahead"? That's what it means in MA, and I thought it was a dual use (can I pass OR go right ahead - signal). :dunno:


Thats interesting..In MA...not here in NY to my understanding maybe I was not clear on my scenario, the T intersection only had one stop sign and it was for the 7 series..and not for the cars on route 120, also, there were no lights at the T intersection. or T area, perhaps not an intersection, so there may have been some misinterpretation of the scenairo. Even though i blinked or not....the 7 driver should not even attempt to enter route 120.

Im suprised at this info if it be true, if everyone was at a stop..then I understand, but the cars on Route 120 had right of way, no lights and no stop sign, the 7 had the STOP sign, and he was at a full stop. He should not even think of entering when oncoming cars were coming towards the intersection...

I have to watch who I am blinking in MA....opppsss

I may give a blinker and give a hand gesture to let the other driver go, when Im at a FULL STOP....Anyway..it saved my asssss.

:angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm with the rest of the folks here... the flash is probably what confused him (I would have taken a flash to be an ok to go). 

The 7 was clearly at fault for executing an unsafe turn regardless of whether you flagged him in or not. However, defensive driving would say you made too many assumptions and did not slow down or cover your brake while entering the intersection.

Glad to hear you're ok though. I wouldn't be too pissed off... if you got pissed off at all the bad drivers here in the US, you wouldn't have time for anything else.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Riuster said:


> I have to watch who I am blinking in MA....opppsss
> 
> I may give a blinker and give a hand gesture to let the other driver go, when Im at a FULL STOP....Anyway..it saved my asssss.
> 
> :angel:


FWIW, I've never heard of your hand gesture/blinker thing. I've travelled many states, and if you are at in intersection, whether it be from a parking lot entering the street or from a side street, and flashing you lights mean "go right ahead' to the other car. Obviously the 7er thought so as well.

Actually, it's very dangerous if you think it means the opposite!


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Riuster said:


> Really?...so if you are on the fast lane, Lane 3 on the highway...and there is a slow moving car, dont you flash your high beamers like multiple times...it means get out of the way, to me it means..get out of my way..but anyway....I was 12 feet coming down...on the route, and I had right of way....the Whale driver was obviously negligent and didnt see oncoming cars to his left and right.
> 
> the Blinkers is a universal signal, they do it in europe and in asia, as I drove there, it means get the HELL out of my way!!! and especially europeans are nasty if you are slow in the fast lane, they get all emotional.


If you had right of way, there's no need to signal "get out of my way", no? :dunno: 
In that context, it would mean "I'll let you cut in front, even though I have right of way".
I didn't get what the Cherokee has to do with this story?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

LarryN said:


> FWIW, I've never heard of your hand gesture/blinker thing. I've travelled many states, and if you are at in intersection, whether it be from a parking lot entering the street or from a side street, and flashing you lights mean "go right ahead' to the other car. Obviously the 7er thought so as well.
> 
> Actually, it's very dangerous if you think it means the opposite!


I dont even think he saw my flashing lights....I dont even think he was paying attention.....he was making a left, in that split second when he banked in, remember it was approx. 12 feet away or so..it was soo damn close....and even so there were oncoming cars on the left lane....this guy JUST STUCK HIS NOSE in with oncoming cars on both ends..OMG!!!.....

Next time..im going to HONK HONK and HONNNNNNNKKKK>...put on a siren...perhaps i should install a SIREN and LIGHT system...hahaha.. :bigpimp:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> If you had right of way, there's no need to signal "get out of my way", no? :dunno:
> In that context, it would mean "I'll let you cut in front, even though I have right of way".
> I didn't get what the Cherokee has to do with this story?


Ok...perhaps the blinking of the lights...was a mistake on my part....but...I usually use that to mean get out of my way...on the highway, just put on the high beams constant...I must re-evaluate this..

The cherokee....ok..he was tailgating me..and came up pretty close....about the time I came to the T, he was speeding and came right up to me, SO, if I had stopped suddenly, I would have hit the 7, got reared by the jeep and the oncoming cars would have crashed as well since due to all the proximity....I was suprised the Jeep didnt wipe out..

The cherokee slammed the brakes and almost hit the 7, as I looked back, with the cars on the left all at a stop including the jeep, the 7, it seemed like they all remained in place for a few moments...just wondering what had happened, and I just took off , looking at my rear.....Sayonara! I was just impressed with the handling....really impressed... :yikes:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

LarryN said:


> FWIW, I've never heard of your hand gesture/blinker thing. I've travelled many states, and if you are at in intersection, whether it be from a parking lot entering the street or from a side street, and flashing you lights mean "go right ahead' to the other car. Obviously the 7er thought so as well.
> 
> Actually, it's very dangerous if you think it means the opposite!


Ok...then what about the highway?...when in the express lane...Lane 3, what do you interpret the flashing lights as?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> Maybe he got confused by your flashing high beams?


That was my thought. would not have done anything. :dunno:

But Man !!!

Whew !!! your o.k. - thats the main thing :thumbup:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Illl do some research on this. I spoke with 5 coworkers, who are near 40 and conservative...so this is what they told me.

On the highway, you on the left lane, some one comes up really fast Blinking lights = Get out of my way, you slowpoke, go to the right.

On two way traffic, the left side car blinks light = usually, smokey coming up.

T intersection the right of way car flashing lights, like my situation = You at the stop sign or pulling out the driveway..you are not going to make it..get out of my way.

On the highway, a mack truck blinking its signal light, you at the rear, flash the lights = You are allowing the truck to enter the space.

At a full stop, with both cars, the one who flashes light = to the other driver you may proceed...the move is yours.

I have to look....or find out what these flashing lights mean....but...my co workers agree with me....this is dangerous for all drivers then....if we dont understand this assumed universal signal...In europe and Asia...flashing lights means get out of my way....and they kept on doing it to me while I was driving from Germany to Italy and some other places..as well...


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> That was my thought. would not have done anything. :dunno:
> 
> But Man !!!
> 
> Whew !!! your o.k. - thats the main thing :thumbup:


yeah, it was close, but I have to say, never under estimate your M...its an amazing handling machine....its worth EVERY SINGLE PENNY!

Im going to find out about that flashing lights, If you guys have any info on the guidelines of flashing lights..please post the link...Im currently looking at the DMV NYS guide....cant find it...

They should make a new "Flashing" Manual....


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

Riuster said:


> yeah, it was close, but I have to say, never under estimate your M...its an amazing handling machine....its worth EVERY SINGLE PENNY!
> 
> Im going to find out about that flashing lights, If you guys have any info on the guidelines of flashing lights..please post the link...Im currently looking at the DMV NYS guide....cant find it...
> 
> They should make a new "Flashing" Manual....


In the UK multiple flashing would indeed mean get out of the way, however a single flash on an open road would mean feel free to pull out infront of me. Or on a dual/three lane, it means you can change lanes I'll let you in.

Dont even think about it would be "lights on and stay on" look i'm here don't get in the way

As the 7 driver I might have pulled out expecting you to yield, however I might have thought gee your a bit close, i'll let you go on bye.

To Flash is friendly
To Strobe is not


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

swindonhost said:


> In the UK multiple flashing would indeed mean get out of the way, however a single flash on an open road would mean feel free to pull out infront of me. Or on a dual/three lane, it means you can change lanes I'll let you in.
> 
> Dont even think about it would be "lights on and stay on" look i'm here don't get in the way
> 
> ...


I did multiple quick flashes...about 3 times...beep beep beep...in consecutive rapid flashes...I thought that means clearly get out of my way....but the US is a big country....meanings here dont mean there.

hahahaahaa...."LIGHTS ON STAY ON>>>>DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!!!!

we should all learn MORSE code...and use our flashing lights to communicate!!!...or perhaps a loud speaker....

beep beeeeep beepe bepepee...= Get a LIFE!!!

Beep beeeeeeep Bep bep beeeeeep = IM COMIN IN...GET OUT OF THE BLOODY WAY!!!

how about this...put in a PA system....

GET OUT OF THE WAY!!!....MOVE TO YOUR RIGHT!!!

hahaha... :rofl:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Riuster said:


> Thats interesting..In MA...not here in NY to my understanding maybe I was not clear on my scenario, the T intersection only had one stop sign and it was for the 7 series..and not for the cars on route 120, also, there were no lights at the T intersection. or T area, perhaps not an intersection, so there may have been some misinterpretation of the scenairo. Even though i blinked or not....the 7 driver should not even attempt to enter route 120.
> 
> Im suprised at this info if it be true, if everyone was at a stop..then I understand, but the cars on Route 120 had right of way, no lights and no stop sign, the 7 had the STOP sign, and he was at a full stop. He should not even think of entering when oncoming cars were coming towards the intersection...
> 
> ...


Flashing your headlights is an encouragement to another driver to do something. Basically, if he is standing still you're encouraging him to go. If he is driving in front of you and you're on his tail in the left lane, you're encouraging him to move over. I've always interpreted a headlight flash to mean the person is encouraging me to go ahead and do something other than what I'm doing now.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

Riuster said:


> I did multiple quick flashes...about 3 times...beep beep beep...in consecutive rapid flashes...I thought that means clearly get out of my way....but the US is a big country....meanings here dont mean there.
> 
> hahahaahaa...."LIGHTS ON STAY ON>>>>DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!!!!
> 
> ...


I thought you guys had PA Systems back in the 70's, one free with every CB Radio

Is it not standard equipment anymore  :rofl:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

swindonhost said:


> I thought you guys had PA Systems back in the 70's, one free with every CB Radio
> 
> Is it not standard equipment anymore  :rofl:


hahaha...I had a cobra cb radio....the big sucka....back in the 80s....but i never installed the pa system.....I might just think about doing that now..i have a Ham radio in my car..I might put in the PA speaker......

HEAR YE, HEAR YE!!!!GET OUT OF MY WAYYYY...


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

Riuster said:


> hahaha...I had a cobra cb radio....the big sucka....back in the 80s....but i never installed the pa system.....I might just think about doing that now..i have a Ham radio in my car..I might put in the PA speaker......
> 
> HEAR YE, HEAR YE!!!!GET OUT OF MY WAYYYY...


Me also HAM "G1 NAU"


----------

